# Cutting Nails????



## OctoberBride17 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok so I'm sure there are threads out there about this but for some reason I can't find them! So Henry's nails are so long!! He will NOT let me cut them! When he was a couple of months old, I was able to cut them, now he will NOT have it!! Anyone have any tips/tricks to help me be able to cut his nails?? I have tried to bribe him with his favorite baby food, but the second I get to his toenails he turns into a big ball of quills! The only vet here that will see hedgehogs, doesn't do nail cutting... go figure! Any help would be great! Thank you!


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Try clipping them when he's in the bath, he'll be less likely to ball up then. You'll just have to out-stubborn him. That's how I cut my boy's nails. Good luck!


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

"You'll just have to out-stubborn him."

You've let a bad habit set in, so now you're just going to have to tough out changing the way you do things. Nails need to be trimmed regularly; it's not optional. I would recommend not looking at it as 'one big job', and focus more on minor, but very regular, clippings. There are only 14 nails. If you get a couple every few days, then the situation should rapidly improve.

My girl gets three foot and belly baths a week and this includes a nail inspection and clipping. I lift her up, put her back against my chest, hold a foot with one hand, and clip with the other. At first, she hated it; twisting and writhing every which way. Just getting a couple of clips without feeling like I might cut off a whole foot was a challenge. Eventually she learned and now I am able to easily handle her feet.

It will take time. Maybe a lot of time before the animal comes around to cooperating. Maybe never, depending on age and temperament. To other readers of this: start making minor clips as soon as you get your hedgie, and do so regularly. Get the animal used to the habit and things will be better for both of you.

At any rate, just do what you have to do to get a couple of clips every few days.


----------



## bubu (Feb 2, 2012)

Dont be too polite, our fella can be a nightmare sometimes and just holding onto his leg firmly between the shafts of two fingers is the only way to do it. But honestly I think he only creates a fuss for kicks and giggles - I try to get them all done in one go or he has stability issues running round the floor - seriously! ever seen a hedgehog skidding on a corner  

They do get long super fast.


----------



## cinnicotsucre (Dec 21, 2012)

I remember the first time I tried to cut my boys nails. It took hours. But then, my little sister suggested putting him in the sink! of course they unroll, and don't roll back up in there, so it works! you can use enough water so that they can stand up, or enough so that they can swim. the trick is though, to make sure that you have their leg at a comfortable angle for them, and that you hold on tight, but not too tight, so that there leg doesn't move, and you don't cut the quick or their foot. What I do if he is really squirmy, is just hold his foot until he realizes that he cant get away,and gives up. then I cut his nail. Good luck! and make sure that you have a bit of flour near by to put on his nail just in case you cut the quick. if you do, don't feel bad!


----------



## ahowey472 (Dec 16, 2012)

We have had Sammy for 6 weeks and I have not been able to cut his nails. He is way to squirmy. I only have regular nail clippers. I thought we could get one foot done after he play for 30 minutes, but he balled up as soon as I touched his leg.

How do I get him to lay on his back for a belly rub and foot massage? Sammy will not lay on his back out of his snuggle sack and he sticks his legs up against the sack. I thought I could get him used to this position to clip his nails. Our Pekes love to have a belly rub and foot massage ever since they were puppies. They are groomed every 6 months so they get their nails clip then. My husband wants to make a wheel with sandpaper cloth on the running surface. Is this a good idea?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

ahowey472 said:


> My husband wants to make a wheel with sandpaper cloth on the running surface. Is this a good idea?


Terrible idea. Hedgehogs walk on the pads of their paws, not in a way that would put the nails in contact with sand paper. They also have sensitive feet to begin with, which can get raw just from excess running. Sandpaper on the wheel will tear up the pads of their feet, it won't wear down the nails.


----------



## bubu (Feb 2, 2012)

> They are groomed every 6 months so they get their nails clip then


6 months :-O OMG ... our fella needs his done at a minimum every 2 weeks or he starts having problems running.


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

I've tried cutting nails during bath time, she will still try and ball up. Since her head goes in the water she just ends up coughing and snorting. This is what we now do and she has come to understand and accept it so when she is in a good mood it makes nail cutting a breeze! First off two people is required, one person to hold and the other to hold the foot and cut nails. For the holding part you use both hands and your hands mirror what the other does. Take your thumbs and flatten quills in the center of her back, take your fingers and put them on the edge of the soft tummy and quills, but actually on the soft part. Push down on your thumb while pulling back with your fingers. The other person can now cut the nails. They can still curl into a ball if they desire and if that is the case all of your fingers will be poked and inside the ball, so be prepared for that!


----------



## OctoberBride17 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the advise. I was able to get them cut right after this post! I just put him in the bath and after a while of playing, he let me get ahold of his legs and I could cut them! The older he gets the more stubborn he is!


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Maggie likes to cut them right after she gets him out so he's still logy and mostly out of it. Works well.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

One of mine is fine with nail cutting, another one hates it. I usually do it after a bath, and then I tire her out with play time so she eventually gives up fighting, lol.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I do Prim's after a bath for 2 reasons. 1 the nail is softer and easier to cut and 2 because it gets all the crap off her foot so I can see the quick. I usually wrap her up in a small hand towel, that way it's not so big that she gets lost and let her calm down for a minute. Once she stops moving around I press her side into my chest (she likes this, as it makes her feel secure) and "unbury" one outside foot. I usually leave her head covered up because if I uncover it she will start frantically trying to burrow back into the towel. Sometimes she still fights me a bit but I will usually try to get at least one foot done before quitting. 

I hope things get easier for you!


----------



## MelissaK (Mar 2, 2014)

When I first got Sage she would keep her legs out and available for me to cut her nails..She would squirm of course but now she balls up tight! What once used to take a few min to do now takes about 30min. She's gotten so stubborn since she's gotten older


----------

